
Introduction to Service Robotics – a new case study series by SVR - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/svr-case-studies-introduction-to-service-robotics/
======
robotlaunch
More companies launched recently, including Simbe Robotics, Dispatch Robotics
and there are others still in stealth.

